# Yikes! Not a bass question...breath..



## rgsuperstrat (Mar 31, 2006)

I know this is a guitar forum, but you guys seem to know guitars in general fairly well. Especially Ibanez! I have an Ibanez RG bass. After all my years of collectiong the nez, this is the first of its kind I have ever came across. Probably cause I dont really do much with basses until recently. My question is, how many different years did they make the RG bass, and how does a person figure out the model. I know the year from the sn, and it was made in Japan. Oh, did I mention it is a nice lipstick pink color?


----------



## Drew (Mar 31, 2006)

An RG bass? Interesting...

Lipstick pink probably means 80's - how close am I? Say, 88? 

Um, swing by www.ibanezrules.com - Rich Harris has scans of most Ibanez catalogues for the last 20 or so years, it's probably there. 

Oh....


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 31, 2006)

Does it say EX in red letters on the headstock? I think I remember them making rg style bodied basses...but that vibrant metallic blue (that was almost purple) comes to mind.


----------



## rgsuperstrat (Mar 31, 2006)

After looking at the catalogs, I found it in the 1989 year. It is a RD707. They called them the roadbass. I guess I figured it was an RG because of the body and the headstock. Mine is an 87, so we know they were made at least those years. Those catalogs are very cool. Makes you wonder where some of those other guitars (and artists) are nowadays I might still post pics when I can find out how nicely my kids "reengineered" the camera. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Drew (Mar 31, 2006)

Drew said:


> Lipstick pink probably means 80's - how close am I? Say, 88?






rgsuperstrat said:


> Mine is an 87




Do I rock or what?


----------



## Firebeard (Mar 31, 2006)

Drew said:


>




 +1


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 31, 2006)

Dude those pedals from 89 are so rediculous.

It's pretty cool to see the development of their guitars over time.

And the different signature models that were available.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've seen one of these before...





Speaking of 80s Ibanez guitars, there's one of these sitting in a local pawn shop in beautiful looking condition with all original hardware and pickups (from the looks of it, didn't take too close of a look) for $400:


----------

